# New 250g Hottop



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A new 250g Hottop has just been announced. Its half way to full computeriseation with a USB connection.

They are saying new software to follow. From experience that could be next year or never










Nothing further on the larger model which has been talked about for two years now.


----------

